# Nangengealam



## jakethesnake

Another translation...thanks!

haha..nange2alam kna..haha..lam mu ng bright child aq eh..haha..puro tawa..haha


----------



## Sinshana

_Nangengealam _means to concern oneself in another's business. 

"Haha, now you're intruding... you know I'm a bright child... all laughs... haha..."

_Tawa _means 'laugh'. _Puro _means is an adjective characterizing something as purely full of something. Like for example, 

"*Puro biro lang *_ang sinabi niya sa iyo."
_All that he said to you were *purely jokes/all jokes/just jokes.
*
Because the person speaking did not specify when they said _puro tawa, _it should mean that they were full of laughs.


----------



## mataripis

the correct form is "Mapakialam".  others use pakialamero(hispanized).


----------



## DotterKat

I would say *nangangailam *to mean _meddling_ or _intruding_ into somebody else's business, uninvited.


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

Hello Everyone
Nangengealam is the colloquial way of saying Pakikialam. From the word *pakialam* which means* to meddle with*.


----------

